# Glucosamine Supplement?



## Buster (Oct 28, 2007)

Buster recently injured his ALC in his rear leg. I'm still up in the air on surgery or no surgery. However, I do know that something needs to be done to further protect his joints. Glucosamine? From the vet (mine is recommending Cosequin) or just over the counter?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyler took TripleFlex - over the counter Glucosomine, cotritin and msn all together - recommended by his vet. Plus you can get the big bottles of it at CostCo.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeppers we take TripleFlex here also.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Use the Cosequin DS. It is excellent.

We give our dogs the Cosamin DS.......which is the human form of the Cosequin. Same thing. 

Every puppy starts on it at 8 weeks and continues for life. Arthritic dogs get more (although we don't have any right now that act arthritic at all....not even our 12 yr old Golden or 9 year old Newf. Perhaps it's the Cosamin making the difference?)

Either one costs more than typical Glucosomine/Chrondroitin. But it works.

You can get the Cosamin DS at WalMart.......bottom shelf of the Glucosomine isle, white box, purple letters. Start out with double dose for 6 weeks, then back down to a regular dose. It costs about $23 for 72 capsules. You could start with these then go to the link below and move on to the Cosequin DS....it is cheaper....even with shipping...a little.

Also ask the Vet what he thinks of adding Ester C (buffered vitamin C)? Ours also get that daily. Dose to tolerance. 500 mg to start...for a week. 1,000 mg the second week. 1,500 mg the third week.....and try in the fourth week to get to 2,000 mg per day (divide between two doses...with meals is best). IF he gets diarrhea when you up the dose, back it down to the previous level and STAY there for life.

Vitamin C is a great immune system booster....and also works as an anti-inflammatory. It's water soluable, so any excess will be excreted in the urine. You don't have to worry about build up in the body causing toxic effects.

The Ester C form, being buffered, helps to protect, so he doesn't get stomach upset.

Here's a site with a good price on the Cosequin DS. The "dog" form is chewable...making it easier to give. (We have a tin of soft cream cheese that we roll the pills/capsules in to give to the dogs. EASY, but not quite as easy as just handing the pill! :lol

Cosequin DS<BR>Chewable 250ct<BR>3 or more $67.28 ea<BR>12 or more $65.20 ea - 0475


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> You can get the Cosamin DS at WalMart.......bottom shelf of the Glucosomine isle, white box, purple letters. Start out with double dose for 6 weeks, then back down to a regular dose. It costs about $23 for 72 capsules.



You mean to tell me you don;t know the bar code number on those things. ROFL That was one thorough post I tell ya.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Wouldn't want anyone accusing me of lack of clarity! :lol:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I don't think you will have any problem there. ROFL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We have had good success with Run Free by the Wholistic Pet. Esp. with an injury it will be important to have a high dosage of glucosamine, chondroitin, and MSM. This particular supp has 1500 mg chondroitin, 750 mg Glucosamine, and 750 mg MSM, along with 150 mg Ester C per teaspoon. It takes a while for this to build up in their system, but is SO much better for them than N'saids.


----------



## Buster (Oct 28, 2007)

Along with some form of Glucosamine, the vet wants Buster to take Rimadyl for arthritis pain. Buster has been on Rimadly since his injury last Friday and he seems to be responding just fine. However, I have read many side effects to Rimadyl...especially liver damage. I asked the vet about just using Bufferin to assist with the inflammation and pain but the vet still recommends Rimadyl. Any advise on this?


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Rimadyl would be the last thing I would use for this condition. It will help with the pain no doubt, but it will also cause further injury because it is dulling the pain and your dog will get out there and get crazy and finish off the job.

Surgery would be my route, over Rimadyl. Drugs can do more damage then good in the long run so when one does give them, you want to know what the side effects can be, and what they can do. I'm not saying don't use them, I'm just saying know when to use them.

When giving glucosomine supplements, you also need to be careful of those since they also will help with inflamation which in turn will get the pain level down and cause further damage to an injury. So rest is important if an injury is present and on lead.

I know Glucosomine will also help with damage to tissues, ligaments and muscles, but not sure how it will work with a ACL tear. But if your just looking for it to help with further protecting the joints, it will help with that. Caution.....if you do use it, make sure your vet knows it because it has to be stopped earlier on before a surgery.

I would go with either Glyco-flex or Cosamin DS. Both are researched products, i've never tryed the others so know nothing of those. I know these two work though. Cosiquin also, but it's more expensive. I wouldn't go with just any over the counter product, the purity isn't always there.

Thinking of you and your dog, it's an owners nightmare and the last thing we want to see with our dogs. Big hugs to your golden baby....thankfully it is treatable though.


----------



## Buster (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to start using Glucosomine to furture protect Buster's joints. The vet is also recommending also using Omega-3 for that. I'm also nervous about using Rimadyl for the fear that Buster will feel better then he really is and over use his leg. I will restrict him from stairs, jumping and running. The vet is saying that he already has arthritis in his knee that is injured. To help take away some of the arthritis pain what would you recommend? Bufferin?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Great info from everyone already! I have been wondering about supplements for joint health for Jester (preventative) and I think I really got some useful info here. 

Regarding Rimadyl...I know many dogs take it with no problem and it is very helpful. Jester however, was prescribed Rimadyl post neutering surgery and had a terrible reaction to the drug. We ended up taking him to the ER vet because of bloody diarreha. I found out later that some dogs can't handle it and it really messed up his gastro system for a couple of weeks....not fun


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I would not use Rimadyl if at all possible. Please do some research before deciding on this for your dog....... there have been serious (fatal) side effects reported. IMHO there are better pain/antiinflammatory drugs available.


----------



## Buster (Oct 28, 2007)

What pain/anti-inflammatory would you recommend?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I wouldn't use Rimadyl either.....definitely not for long term use. Short term, okay...long term would be handled with supplements until he really NEEDED something like Rimadyl.

Just in case you don't already have this....here's something I'd save, and keep handy for reference. Oh...and if your Vet asks you why you don't want to use Rimadyl long term...give him a copy too:

Pain Drugs for Dogs: Be an Informed Pet Owner



OK......Omega 3's. My recommendation would be Salmon Oil. Human grade. Liquid. We get ours through Timberwolf Organics. We've also gotten our most recent bottle from The Wholistic Pet. The Wholistic Pet line almost has no scent at all, so I prefer that one. 

You want human grade because it's been processed to remove all potential toxins and metals. Don't get drug store/WalMart/Sam's Club, etc. capsules. You don't know what's in there and it just doesn't work as well.

Here are the links:

The Wholistic Pet: Wholistic Salmon Oil- Rich in EPA and DHA

Pet Omega Oils

DO use the Cosamin DS (or Cosequin DS) AND the Ester C AND the Salmon Oil every day, for the rest of his life.

Now.......for pain control, if you find you need it. I'd recommend Dog Gone Pain. Yes, we've used it in the past......yes it works exceptionally well. Many I know use it, and everyone is definitely impressed. But.......this is something you need to give daily...forever. Here's all the info on it. DO NOT BUY IT THROUGH THIS SITE...it's too expensive.

DGP - Dog Gone Pain Revitalizing Supplement For Dogs

Here is a link where you can get it much cheaper. Plus they have links to The Whole Dog Journal's article on it.......and some other information too. This IS good stuff!!

Herballoveshop.com : DGP Dog Gone Pain - 60 tabs., (American Bioscience) <font color=ff0000>Offer Ends Soon</font>

Here's where we used to get it. We'd buy $100 at a time......and get free shipping.

American BioSciences DGP Dog Gone Pain 60 tabs

Every one of the things I've mentioned in my posts, we use or have used for the dogs. Every day. The Cosamin DS, the Ester C, the Salmon Oil we still give. And.....we used the DGP for a couple of years for our Murphy, who passed away from cancer in '05.

Just to round out the information.....we also use this...every day.....every dog:

The Wholistic Pet: Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ArdeaGold,

So glad to see someone else using the Wholistic Pet products. We have found them to be really top notch. I haven't used their salmon oil however....I've been using Carlsons Finest Fish Oil ( for humans... I share it with our pack ). It's lemon flavor and REALLY good..... I even use it to make salad dressing.... absolutely no fish odor, just mild lemon. 

I'm glad to have the links you posted about the NSaids. I had done lots of research several years ago on Rimadyl,etc. but didn't keep the info. When Cody had his sepsis last year that affected his lumbar spine he was on 3 different morphine type narcotics for about 10 days but luckily was able to be weaned directly off of them. 

Thanks for all your info,


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

You're welcome. Happy to help.

Oh...that NSAID's paper came out last year from the FDA and IMO is the BEST way to discuss your concerns with the Vet. It gives comprehensive information, AND is from the FDA. Nothing that the Vet is too likely to argue with. In the past, it was "opinion" or "heresay" and many vets would Poo Poo anything found on the net. They don't argue when you flip this down in front of them.


----------



## Buster (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you to every one who has offered their opinions! Buster and I are starting to feel much better now that we are more informed, instead of just taking what the Vet says to take. Buster's injury has been a wake up call to me. I take care of myself with daily minerals and vitamins and just figured that since I was feeding Buster "good" food with exercise that was all that he needed. That is not the case! Thank you again for all of your support during my time of overwhelm. : )


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Buster....I know you have another thread about the ACL tear, but I can't find it, so I'll put this link here for you.

There's a big discussion about this on the Newf forum as well, because the studies being done on ACL tears are being done on Newfoundland Dog lines.

Anyway.........this is from the University of PA Veterinary School which is a very good, highly regarded school of Vet medicine. This is the school that Barbaro was entrusted to when he broke his leg in the Preakness in 06. (Sadly he didn't make it after months of looking like he was doing better).

They do not believe in, nor do they perform TPLO surgeries. They believe that the traditional method is better. (I don't know which view is correct, I just thought you might like to have this information for your "files"). 

Here's a quote and the link:



> Many respected academic veterinary experts believe that TPLO offers a faster and fuller return of function. *But published proof of that theory is lacking, prompting some to avoid the procedure. For instance, surgeons don't perform it at the University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine, says Gail Smith, chairman of the department of clinical research. He calls TPLO "a fashionable procedure."*
> 
> Still, TPLO now is used for an estimated 50% of cruciate-ligament procedures in the U.S., and by all accounts that percentage is growing.


Penn Veterinary Medicine : News & Events : News Items

Hope I'm not just confusing you more!


----------



## Buster (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you Ardeagold for that info. Even after two separate vets telling me to do the TPLO surgery on Buster, it just still didn't sit right with me. The idea of restructuring the leg doesn't make sense to me. I thank you for this info which helps me feel better with my decision. I told the vet that TPLO was not an option for Buster and if he were to have surgery it would be the conventional one. However, at this time I have held off on surgery and have limited Buster's activities and begin supplements. He seems to be doing okay right now; if he gets worse at any time then I will proceed with the surgery.


----------

